# what are the prettiest wrork of renaissance you consider as pure gems yet it's obscur



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I dont wont to tell you mine... i want your personnal choice, what flabbergeist you has pure masterpiece peerless no wrongs, work like motets or chanson or missa for the mather you havee the highest esteem yet no see there geneeous there almost forgotten .

Name very obscur classical composer that more than so... blown you to piece and you dont understand why they are so low profile and persona non gratas(relatively unknown).

What about the franco flemish polyphony are the very mysterious rare composer avant or not that compose work of pure untained geneous, but people dont care dont know about them, since there outpost rater samll but all they done was incredible?

Find franco-clemish composer that never were hype but had a fews loyal fans?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I'd really love to know your choice, deprofundis - stop teasing! 

The trouble with naming very obscure renaissance works is that you have to have found them, and unless it's a lucky chance, or you're making a really intensive study of the period, it won't happen.

Just like it hasn't happened for me! 

So I'll just name my favourites anyway, sacred & secular.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I must admit that my collection of Franco/Flemish renaissance choral music is decidedly slim, a couple anthology CD's. But from what little I've heard I'm very impressed with Orlando Lassus, his sacred works and his madrigals.

I love these two songs, they're on my five star playlist.

If you happen to come across any more renaissance 'Echo' songs on your travels, please pass them along to me.










I'm working on the other composers, so I'll get back to you later

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Jacquet de Mantua*: alléluia surrexit dominus, i mean how can someone hate this he most lack in humanity , the devil probably hate's this if he exist (im pretty sure of this) this music is hammering you whit sweet melodie harmonie , your being bless by got hammer into alléluia it's wonderful it's so great when i heard this i was like woaww no i mean woawww , like in a major way.


----------

